# Jail question..



## osx-addict (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok.. So I've been running FreeBSD 7 for a while now and know my way around the system and have things more or less working as I wish.  I recently started using my server as a glorified iPhone charger (why waste power running yet another wall-wart if the server's running anyway).  So, I started seeing messages in my main servers logs about the plugged in iphone showing up on the USB port.  That's fine.. No biggie there.. However, when reviewing the various jail logs that are mailed to me I see the following in them as well :


```
www.my-hosts-jail.com kernel log messages:
+++ /tmp/security.5TsdWOcA	2009-10-28 20:01:04.000000000 -0700
+ugen0: <Apple Inc. iPhone, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 3> on uhub0
+ugen0: at uhub0 port 4 (addr 3) disconnected
+ugen0: detached
+ugen0: <Apple Inc. iPhone, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 3> on uhub0
```

Is there some setting that will keep more, um.. global stuff like this from being logged in each jail I've got running?  Is this just an artifact of how the USB stuff works -- all jails have access to it or ...? Anyway, I just thought I'd ask..


----------



## wonslung (Nov 1, 2009)

maybe this is due to syslogd..i'm not an expert but i do know unless you set it up properly it will log messages from the entire system.


also, it may have something to do with the usb device being available to all jails...i know you can limit which jails get which device as well...again, i'm really just guessing here


----------

